# 1/2" collet on a palm router?



## jrcharvey (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi. I'm in the market for a palm router. The palm routers I've found so far take only 1/4" bits. I would like to use my 1/2" bits rather than buy 1/4" for my new tool. Any thoughts on models of palm routers that take 1/2" bits? How common is this?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*probably not going to find one ...*

Because 1/2" bit are available in much greater diameters than the 1/4" size, there is the likelihood that some "fool" would attempt to use a 3" raised panel bit in a palm router and it would "catch" and be thrown across the room killing the cat. A lawsuit would ensue and the cat would get get posthumous monetary compensation and be put on Welfare, be able to vote in certain states without ID laws and get a write up in People magazine. The cat's owner would be sued for "cruelty to animals" and jailed as a felon ... unless pardoned by Obama in the latest round of releases. It could get ugly... just sayin':surprise2:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> Because 1/2" bit are available in much greater diameters than the 1/4" size, there is the likelihood that some "fool" would attempt to use a 3" raised panel bit in a palm router and it would "catch" and be thrown across the room killing the cat. A lawsuit would ensue and the cat would get get posthumous monetary compensation and be put on Welfare, be able to vote in certain states without ID laws and get a write up in People magazine. The cat's owner would be sued for "cruelty to animals" and jailed as a felon ... unless pardoned by Obama in the latest round of releases. It could get ugly... just sayin':surprise2:


Did you write any commercials for DirectTv by chance?


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> Because 1/2" bit are available in much greater diameters than the 1/4" size, there is the likelihood that some "fool" would attempt to use a 3" raised panel bit in a palm router and it would "catch" and be thrown across the room killing the cat. A lawsuit would ensue and the cat would get get posthumous monetary compensation and be put on Welfare, be able to vote in certain states without ID laws and get a write up in People magazine. The cat's owner would be sued for "cruelty to animals" and jailed as a felon ... unless pardoned by Obama in the latest round of releases. It could get ugly... just sayin':surprise2:


And then he could write a bad tool review on the router, the bit, the truck that delivered it, the box company that packaged it and the sandwich shop that made all their lunches.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

I hated that cat anyway.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Never saw a palm router with a 1/2" chuck. Palm routers are designed for light duty, therefore only 1/4" bits are necessary.


----------



## mahoganeat (Apr 24, 2021)

woodnthings said:


> *probably not going to find one ...*
> 
> Because 1/2" bit are available in much greater diameters than the 1/4" size, there is the likelihood that some "fool" would attempt to use a 3" raised panel bit in a palm router and it would "catch" and be thrown across the room killing the cat. A lawsuit would ensue and the cat would get get posthumous monetary compensation and be put on Welfare, be able to vote in certain states without ID laws and get a write up in People magazine. The cat's owner would be sued for "cruelty to animals" and jailed as a felon ... unless pardoned by Obama in the latest round of releases. It could get ugly... just sayin':surprise2:


This is the funniest response I’ve read in a long time. Love how quickly it goes off the rails.


----------



## FirebirdHank (Jan 25, 2021)

If you have "Incredible Hulk" hands, your 3 h.p. plunge router is palm router. No problem!


----------

